# Patagonia Rio Azul Waders, Med. Long, Brand new



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

I have some Rio Azul waders I just received in size Medium/Long. The box hasn't even been opened yet. I have no use for them, as I have some Simms on the way, would like to recoup some of my cost, they are brand new, I have them listed on KSL for $250.00, make me an offer, send me a text to:

six uno 7 five 1 three 05 nine 4

Located in Sugarhouse area. 

Thanks.


----------

